# Direction on a new bike



## mass-hole (Oct 6, 2011)

I ride a decent amount, 3-4 times a week, but I really have only ridden my own bike(Intense Carbine 29 160mm front/140mm rear) and that bike is getting tired. Parts are worn and I am thinking it is time to start looking for something new(although could be used) and am having a little trouble focusing on what "class" of bike to look at. Its easy to think I need some 180mm travel monster bike but know I don't.

Riding Style: I ride 99% of the time in the greater Park City, UT area with random trips down to southern UT and Jackson, WY. I generally ride up to come down so I would say the climb is 3/8 of the fun for me. Whatever the bike is has to climb decently.

I have only ridden lifts once at Deer Valley and occasionally will car shuttle up something. I will ride(or at least try, may not be pretty) most anything I have come across going downhill but do not hit large jumps. Ill do some smaller jumps and drops and stuff but no gap jumps or anything.

Current Bike: Is the 2015 Intense Carbine 29. I have always felt like this bike was a little stale. Even though my previous bike was kind of a beater, I always felt like it was more playful and fun off of whoops and in tight sections. The Intense seems to be a point and shoot bike and feels very long. I am maybe looking for something more playful. I do use all of my rear travel fairly often but don't use all of my front travel unless I botch a landing or something.

I don't know if this matters but I am 6'-0" and 192 lbs of pure muscle 

Any input would be much appreciated from you folks that have been on a lot of different bikes.

Oh, one last thing, I would consider building my own bike, so this could include a frameset suggestion even. I have the mechanical skills and most of the tools to do the work. I work on my wife's and my bikes as it is.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

Ripmo, Hightower or Switchblade.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

What size is your current bike?

The fact that you call your 2015 intense a “point and shoot” and “long” bike may mean you will have trouble finding what you are wanting. As bikes have grown substantially in length (for the same size) in the last 6 years.


----------



## apxfndr (Sep 21, 2013)

Find a bike yet? I'm interested in what you ended up with more than giving any advice. I ride PC about 4 weeks a year in a similar style to yourself. Pedal up, ride down. I have a Yeti ASR-C currently. I am leaning toward another xc/downcountry bike with maybe 120mm travel when they become readily available. That may not be enough travel for you. (?) I think whitepine has some demo Specialized Epics(evo?). I should have tested one out while I was there in Aug. Also, Mountain Velo is carrying Mondraker now. They have a pretty intriguing suspension design. And Tim the owner will fit you. Getting a fit from him was a game changer for me. Sounds like Contender has been getting some stock in also. That new Scott Spark looks very cool.


----------

